

Where should product management report to? - marcusf
http://productmanagementtips.com/2011/09/20/product-management-organization/

======
brownegg
How about none of the above? Directly to the CEO is the only thing that makes
sense. And the CEO had better be focused on Product (or Service) Management
above all else, and all those other things should report INTO the PM
organization.

Engineering? Implementation of PM strategy.

Marketing? Communicating the PM message.

Sales? Delivering the product spec'd and built by PM.

Etc....

~~~
marcusf
Agreed that a VP of PM (or whatever title) should report directly to CEO,
though having engineering report to CEO directly as well makes sense. As a PM,
I've always felt that the tension between PM and engineering is a good thing.
It leads to some healthy conflicts instead of hierarchical subservience.

Though marketing reporting into a PM organisation sounds like a fantastic
idea... :-)

